
NASA Receives Science Report on Europa Lander Concept - daredave
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=6737&utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=NASAJPL&utm_content=daily20170208-4#.WJwUdGujWzA.hackernews
======
AlHorford
that's sound good...!

